# [noob] So I'm Going To Buy This Stuff:



## Mammon (12/3/14)

I think I have decided what I want to buy as my first "real" vape equipment. Opinions are welcomed.

1. Vision Spinner VV 1300 mAh
- this seems like good value for money, and VV is something I definitely want. Also, don't want anything bigger.

2. Kanger Pro Mini II 
- looks awesome, good reviews, replaceable coil, good size.

3. Ejuice... Will be from VapourMountain most likely. I haven't decided on flavours yet, I'll try and find some favorites on the forums (Suggestions?).

And a charger ofcourse. So should I go for it? Am I missing something?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Mammon said:


> I think I have decided what I want to buy as my first "real" vape equipment. Opinions are welcomed.
> 
> 1. Vision Spinner VV 1300 mAh
> - this seems like good value for money, and VV is something I definitely want. Also, don't want anything bigger.
> ...


IMO you are absolutely spot on. Consider 2 Vision Spinners if you can...always good to have a charged unit at hand. Check out the reviews on VM juices here.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Perfect option!


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Remember spare coils!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (12/3/14)

@Mammon : good choice, but definitely an extra battery and some spare coils - Kanger's coils are not always what they should be (but fixable), and you don't want not being able to vape causing you to light up a stinky!

I have a mPT2, but you might want to check this out - the coils are the same price locally, but apparently difficult to rebuild.

_Edit:_ Oh, and a case - I didn't get one until I dropped my cig, luckily without damage. Useful for carrying all the bits you need (spare battery, juice, charger, etc.)


----------



## Mammon (12/3/14)

Thank you all. I will consider getting the extra battery and coils when i purchase my second round of juice. I'm thinking I might manage with one battery... But we shall see.

@360twin Yes a case would be cool! Things tend to fall out of my pocket.


----------



## shabbar (12/3/14)

excellent choice


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Mammon said:


> I think I have decided what I want to buy as my first "real" vape equipment. Opinions are welcomed.
> 
> 1. Vision Spinner VV 1300 mAh
> - this seems like good value for money, and VV is something I definitely want. Also, don't want anything bigger.
> ...



You are spot on mammon. As @Matthee said if you can get a spare battery and a spare tank that would be best but I started on something similar to your setup and it was brilliant.


----------



## ShaneW (12/3/14)

Good selection!


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Definitely a second battery
When one is charging, you use the other one
And the Spinner is not a usb passthrough type. So when it goes flat, be prepared for a 2 hour wait


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> Definitely a second battery
> When one is charging, you use the other one
> And the Spinner is not a usb passthrough type. So when it goes flat, be prepared for a 2 hour wait



With a 1300mah the wait is a bit longer than 2 hours. The time to charge leans more towards 3hr to 3.5hrs.

Also if you are charging your device through a hub and not a direct usb port the time to charge is even longer as its not a dedicated 5v going to the device.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Agreed. U r right there. Its about 3 hours. 

I dont even bother charging any of my batteries on a PC usb port. I plug into the mains. 
Only when we have load shedding or power failures do i use the PC usb port


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed. U r right there. Its about 3 hours.
> 
> I dont even bother charging any of my batteries on a PC usb port. I plug into the mains.
> Only when we have load shedding or power failures do i use the PC usb port



Hadn't bought a wall charger for my ego devices yet, I had considered it but once I had gotten my SVD I just didn't see the need as my SVD is the device I use at home and the egos are for when I am on the go and well I generally charge any flat ego batteries at work off my machine and since I have spare ego batteries I am not without a vape.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Ok, i find the laptop or pc usb port is way too slow. Also for cellphones

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

